# Dry dosing for Plantex CSM+B?



## cgcaver (Jul 10, 2005)

I know this was asked earlier this week, but Im looking for some hard numbers here. Im having a heck of a time getting my new Plantex CSM+B w/ extra Iron to dissolve so I can dose it via stock solution.

I know Ive seen a couple ppl talking about dry dosing it (using some tank water to dissolve it, then pouring back into tank - not simply dumping powder into my tank)... so I was just wondering what the normal dosing would look like.

Ive done some very rough figuring, and I think I got about 0.2 Teaspoons for 45g of water in a 3.75wpg 55g tank. Does this sound reasonable to anyone?


----------



## Fosty (Jun 6, 2004)

I started a thread a few days ago about this. Here is the LINK

And, 0.2 tsp would give you 0.2 ppm of iron according to the fertilator. I acctually am not quite sure what ppm most people are shooting for, so I'll let someone else anwser that. BTW, how are you going to find something to measure out 1/5 tsp (or 0.2 tsp)?


----------



## cgcaver (Jul 10, 2005)

well I figured a 1/4 teaspoon measuring spoon would get my close enough. Its not like Im dosing chemotherapy to a cancer patient


----------



## Laith (Sep 4, 2004)

1/4 tsp of CSM+B (without extra iron) will give you 0.25mg/l of Fe in 45g of water. CSM+B with extra iron I imagine would be even higher.

It's a bit on the high side but also depends on how often you want to dose. I'd dose about half that every other day, or a quarter of that every day.

In my 200l tank I'm dosing about 0.05mg/l of Fe (via Flourish) a day...


----------

